# Filter current too strong?



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

It doesn't seem to bother Riley too much but theres one spot in his tank where the current is just WAY too strong and throws him around. Are there anyways to fix this without buying a whole new filter?


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

my filter has a setting you can slide over and turn it up or down you can look at the back if not then good luck


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Just checked.Sadly mine doesn't Thanks anyways though!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

You can make a filter baffle (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139) or what I did is I took a piece of one of those fake ivy vines (I used them in my new divided tank that I'm going to start a thread about when I get the fish in) and put it right under the output. This breaks up the flow so it kind of scatters. I'll get you a pic ASAP so you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> You can make a filter baffle (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139) or what I did is I took a piece of one of those fake ivy vines (I used them in my new divided tank that I'm going to start a thread about when I get the fish in) and put it right under the output. This breaks up the flow so it kind of scatters. I'll get you a pic ASAP so you can see what I'm talking about.


 Thanks so much! I tried the water bottle idea and it is working great!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

No problem! Glad it worked for you. I tried it but thought it made too much noise in my tank.


----------

